# What do you guys think of the Alesis DM10 Pro E-drum kit?



## Pat_s1t (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey SS! I'm looking at helping my brother buy one as his Christmas present, and I can probably get this kit for $1000 + shipping from a guy in Hamilton, Ontario. It seems legit, the cymbals are made of metal with a dampening resin coating the bottom, and the drums have tension-adjustable skins vs. rubber pads. The presets and samples it has aren't really an issue, I'd be running it through Superior 2.0 + Metal Foundry anyway.

It looks like our best quality/price option right now, especially considering they're at least $1500 retail + tax. If anyone has any experience with this kit, some feedback would be greatly appreciated.







The ad I responded to: (Link)
Official Alesis Page: (Link)


----------



## TtamRuzam (Nov 27, 2011)

I love my dm10. There's a large group of negative reviewers out their but its mostly made up of little bitches expecting top of the line Roland-like quality out of an $800 kit who are jealous because they can't afford one. 
I think the dm10 is a midi drum trackers dream kit. I use Ableton and I can program every rim, head, or bell to any sound I want. All in all, there's 19 possible triggers to assign an instrument on the *studio kit*. Its a little frustrating dialing it in when you first get it, but like I said, if your not a bitch it will work fine for you. 

It took me a while to decide on buying it so if you want any details I'll be glad to help


----------



## Pat_s1t (Nov 27, 2011)

I plan on learning how to use it and tweaking it a lot, so I'm fully prepared to spend hours on end with it if I can get a good final product. I'm not expecting over the top quality, just something learn on and record with while minimizing the learning curve when we buy acoustic drums for live shows.


----------



## TtamRuzam (Nov 27, 2011)

This kit should be perfect then. One thing I should ad though is that it doesn't actually feel like your playing a real kit. I own the studio kit (the one with rubber cymbal triggers) but I have played the pro kit and wasn't too impressed by the cymbals. They feel like your playing real ones, only someone is constantly muting them. The studio kit is generally cheaper and you get more pads for your money. 

Another thing you might want to consider doing is switching the heads to mesh like a conventional e-drum kit. Alesis brags about their real heads, but they're not very advantageous and underneath the heads are some materials that cause the hands to get fatigued. 

This forum answers a lot of questions about the kit. Its really helpful and you can get some answers from people with more experience with it than me. 
DMdrummer.com Forum


----------



## Pat_s1t (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Alright, thanks for the info man!


----------



## pulverizer (Dec 5, 2011)

I would try and talk him down a little these kits were going for $1199 when I was looking at them. I just sold a roland td12 for 1800 a few months ago with a gibralter cage. There are deals out there to be had.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought that same kit for $600 new I would tell him to take it down to less $450 it would be fair considering its used. I absolutely love mine the only thing I would do is upgrade the high-hat pedal to a hart Epedal-II and buy either Field Eletronics cymbals or smart trigger high hat cymbals. a good later upgrade is getting a 18" acoustic kick and mesh head with a trigger for your kick drum if you really want to add to the acoustic look and feel of the kit.


----------



## rogrotten (Dec 8, 2011)

Just a heads up! if you do end up getting it... it is pretty fucking loud, so if volume is a problem I wouldn't recommend it. But other than that is a pretty solid kit!


----------



## Pat_s1t (Dec 8, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> Just a heads up! if you do end up getting it... it is pretty fucking loud, so if volume is a problem I wouldn't recommend it. But other than that is a pretty solid kit!


I actually got the DM10 Studio, found a local deal here that gave me the kit (more pads than the Pro), with a throne and some decent double kicks for $1000. I'm in Canada and prices are always higher than the States up here, especially in Newfoundland. So I was lucky to get a set with kicks for that price.


----------



## rogrotten (Dec 9, 2011)

Pat_s1t said:


> I actually got the DM10 Studio, found a local deal here that gave me the kit (more pads than the Pro), with a throne and some decent double kicks for $1000. I'm in Canada and prices are always higher than the States up here, especially in Newfoundland. So I was lucky to get a set with kicks for that price.



Nice dude! happy drumming!


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 9, 2011)

Convert the heads to mesh. Look for the user Camarofreak on ebay, he sells sets of mesh heads with foam for your entire kit for like $50.

The difference it made when I switched to mesh heads was massive, both in noise levels and feel. It was like a whole new drumkit.


----------

